

Researchers Track Aged People Who Avoid Brain Function Decline - tokenadult
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2012-08-17/health/ct-met-super-agers-20120817_1_memory-loss-brain-scans-cerebral-cortex

======
danboarder
Great to see new research on this. The early conclusions cited in the article
open the door to a lot of future study, looking at "thickness" of the cerebral
cortex and other areas of the brain. The seniors mention "luck", "genetics"
and "curiosity" as reasons they stay 'bright' into old age.

Now I just wish there was a way to subscribe to this topic and get updated
when the study is completed.

~~~
patdennis
You could create a Google alert for "Cognitive Neurology and Alzheimer's
Disease Center" AND Superager

------
racbart
I trully believe that one of the most important factors (beside genetics and
luck) is staying intellectually active for your entire life and gaining new
experiences, learning new things though your entire life (the curiosity
mentioned in the article) - and superagers from the article confirm that
theory. 83-year old who teaches other seniors about baseball history and
travels? 85-year old doing two crosswords daily, reading a lot of books on
Kindle and doing a train trek across Canada?

I can tell about most of people I've known for years that they are smarter
than they were ten years ago. But I know people in their thirties who I
considered somehow smart ten years ago and now they're much dumber. Perhaps
it's coincidence that their only activities seem to be get up in the morning
to do eight hours of not very complicated work and then watch TV for the rest
of the day (the more stupid channel the better).

~~~
6ren
The mind is a muscle, use it or lose it. Similar to Dweck's growth mind-set:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carol_Dweck#Contributions>

